# handing over a deposit on a house



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

hi all , thanks in advance for any advice.
we are ready to move in the mid summer , i have seen a few awful tales on the forums but am not quite sure if they are for real.
as i understand it when i agree to buy i have to hand over a deposit , but if the house i buy (villa in the hills ) turns out to have legal problems it would seem i could lose my deposit ...is that really possible ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

taximania said:


> hi all , thanks in advance for any advice.
> we are ready to move in the mid summer , i have seen a few awful tales on the forums but am not quite sure if they are for real.
> as i understand it when i agree to buy i have to hand over a deposit , but if the house i buy (villa in the hills ) turns out to have legal problems it would seem i could lose my deposit ...is that really possible ?


I think you need a dam good abogado. Of course you would hand over a deposit but in my opinion your lawyer would be ensuring that all is safe. There have been many cases of problems but get a decent lawyer who comes highly recommended. If there are issues with a house then don´t hand over any money.. have your lawyer make all the checks first... I wouldnt hand a penny to anyone until my lawyer advises me its safe and I would ensure i trust my lawyer 100% anyone disagree?


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

but its hard to know who to trust isnt it ...i remember being cheated by a uk soliciter many years ago but you can address it via the law society . the thought of giving any solicitor 300k scares me because i dont know whos advice on a 'good' solicitor is going to be right ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

taximania said:


> but its hard to know who to trust isnt it ...i remember being cheated by a uk soliciter many years ago but you can address it via the law society . the thought of giving any solicitor 300k scares me because i dont know whos advice on a 'good' solicitor is going to be right ....


300K for a deposit


what the heck are you buying?


Steve is right though - it is usual to hand over a deposit - but make sure you have a good independent abigado - & it's not good idea to use one recommended by the estate agent


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> 300K for a deposit
> 
> 
> what the heck are you buying?
> ...


lol i wish ....no thats the total that i will have to send to complete but to lose 30 would be a disaster , i was thinking that maybe its safer to use a uk solicitor i guess it must be possible ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

taximania said:


> lol i wish ....no thats the total that i will have to send to complete but to lose 30 would be a disaster , i was thinking that maybe its safer to use a uk solicitor i guess it must be possible ?


as long as they have a full understanding of Spanish law.........


.......speak fluent Spanish


actually there are some who have Spanish/UK partnerships


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

taximania said:


> lol i wish ....no thats the total that i will have to send to complete but to lose 30 would be a disaster , i was thinking that maybe its safer to use a uk solicitor i guess it must be possible ?


Xabiachica is right on this, be careful and make sure they have a good understanding. Many of the problems I have heard about is UK solicitors workingg here and having a go at things... i would always say that a fully fledged spanish Abogado would be the best way to go...speak to your spanish bank, see if they recommend one... or of course other people in you area who have succesfully completed. 

you may have asnwered this but where abouts are you buying? I know a great english law firm on the costa blanca but they don´t "dabble", they have an abogado they work with for matters like this and they also have connections with law firms in the uk to help you with matters if you are in the uk.


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

I was looking Costa Blanca South , thanks for all the advice .


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

taximania said:


> I was looking Costa Blanca South , thanks for all the advice .


where exactly? The law firm I know are near benidorm! Send me a PM and I will pass you their details


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

taximania said:


> lol i wish ....no thats the total that i will have to send to complete but to lose 30 would be a disaster , i was thinking that maybe its safer to use a uk solicitor i guess it must be possible ?


I would _never_ recommend using a UK lawyer to buy a house in Spain. All they do is hire a local Spanish one to do all the donkey work, and then charge you twice over. There are plenty of good English-speaking Spanish abogados around and they know all the ins and outs. Just avoid any that are recommended by the estate agent ... (but you are savvy enough to work that out, I'm sure!)

You would normally pay a couple of thousand up front as a sign of intent, then have the lawyer check everything out, _before_ you pay the 10% deposit. It is a buyers' market at the moment so you can call the shots.


----------

